
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - duked
A similar thread gets posted every now and then. I think it&#x27;s time for an update.
If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.<p>I&#x27;m personally interested in anything security related (SaaS preferred).
======
domainkiller
I built Nomie ([https://nomie.app](https://nomie.app)) over the last 5 years,
the data that people track with it IS INSANELY personal. So much that the
stress wore me out and I ended up shutting it all down 2 months ago.

I'd love to sell it, but I'm too afraid of giving it to the wrong people.
Every investor or potential buyer wanted Nomie for the users data, not because
it was actually helping people - GTFO.

~~~
bifrost
Ouch, yeah, that sucks. Were you worried about the data loss risk or just
tired of the slog?

~~~
domainkiller
Constantly worried about hackers... the "how i'm stealing your credit card
data" post brought my level of stress to the max.

I don't think I'll ever stop tracking and continue to use Nomie. Since it's
purely offline and device only, like Alien Blue it should keep chugging for a
while.

~~~
bifrost
Out of curiousity, what would it take for you to bring it back? Managed
security? more cash?

------
busymichael
DNDEmail ([https://dndemail.com](https://dndemail.com)) adds do not disturb
features to Gmail. I built it for myself and then opened it up to others.
Basically, it keeps your inbox empty on all devices, and delivers all your new
messages on a schedule you determine.

I have 1600 sign-ups, 500 active users, and 22 paying customers. The post-beta
conversion to paying account rate is 1.7%. The site has only been marketed on
the Chrome Webstore where it has a 5 star rating and 40 real reviews. It gets
3-5 new sign-ups per day.

It is built on google app engine. Python, Django, and Google NDB datastore.

Link to chrome webstore page: ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/do-
not-disturb-for...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/do-not-disturb-
for-gmail/plpeflfgccdjdoalphmpcahkedbabkno?hl=en))

~~~
dsaavy
I commented on your other submission as well. I’d be interested in buying
this, feel free to email me, info is in profile.

~~~
dhruvkar
the email field is just for you, others can't see your email of you every it.

right now, your profile is empty, so OP won't be able to reach you.

enter the email in the 'about' field.

------
johnwyles
Hah! I'll _pay you_ $500 to finish half a dozen of mine!

~~~
mrfusion
What kinds of projects?

------
PixelPaul
These get posted every week almost. I wonder if it’s mostly people looking to
buy and then I sell at a marketplace for a profit.

~~~
throwaway13000
For its worth, I am here to buy a real project, mostly to get put into
practice everythig I read on hacker news.

~~~
leandot
Are you looking to buy a project that 1) makes money or 2) just want to have
one to play with? I recently sold one of 1) and now have one of 2) left -
[https://hackerpixels.com](https://hackerpixels.com) which could be monetized
but I don't have the time.

------
remyp
I built Kismet ([https://findkismet.com](https://findkismet.com)) and don't
have nearly as much time to spend on it as I'd like.

I would consider selling, but only to someone who wants to continue supporting
it for the long term. I'd love a collaborator if anybody is interested!

------
AlexITC
We built [https://safer.chat/](https://safer.chat/) which is basically
cryptocat (a secure end-to-end encrypted chat) without requiring to
download/install anything.

Let me known if you are interested.

------
nocubicles
I have built
[https://www.gosourcingwise.com/](https://www.gosourcingwise.com/) which could
use probably better owner who invested more time into it then me.

------
jakobov
I built a recruiting tool that generates ~$1200/month in revenue. Takes almost
no work to maintain.

zohar.jackson+hn@gmail.com

